# December Issue of Home Haunt News Released



## HomeHauntNews.com (Nov 1, 2008)

Announcing: *Home Haunt News* and Reviews December Issue has been released!

*In This issue:
- Inside With Dave Gugel
- Balloon Manor
- Zombie Arm FX
- Party Ideas
- Much More!*

Visit Home Haunt News and Reviews 


Please help spread the word about HomeHauntNews.com

Thank you very much for your support!






------------------------
The only free online magazine dedicated to the Home Haunter! Home Haunt News and Reviews is be released every other month. With how-to guides, make-up tricks, party ideas, and everything else related to home haunting!
Do you want to have something to share with the Home Haunt Community? Send us a private message. We would love to publish your stuff!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I really enjoyed the issue - very interesting and informative.


----------



## HomeHauntNews.com (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. It is appreciated!

We are working hard to make each issue better.


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

WooooooooHooooooooooo just in time for Christmas!!!! Great issue keep up great work!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Enjoyed reading it. The rotting flesh tutorials was great. So was the info that there are Halloween radio stations. Can't wait to check those out.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like what you are doing with the HHN. The best issue I've seen. Keep it up.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

This is really a great issue. It's a must read.
Lots of great information.
Anyone who is not yet to read it, I encourage you to do so.

Thanks for letting me help out a bit Larry, always a pleasure.


----------

